# Birthday Hats



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I made BG one last year and it was a cute photo op so I am trying my luck again this year. I just create a design in Microsoft publisher then print it in color. Roll it like a dunce cap and add string or ribbion. 

Here is BG's from last year:









Here is the one I am working on for this year for BG

















And here is the one I am working on for Sonny

















Thoughts and have any of y'all created anything like this? What design, what did you use?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL! She does not look amused in that first picture. Those are cute, haha!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Love it!! Nice of you to show how to make them!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

AWwwww. Mmm.... might have to think about making one for Daisy next year or even Rocki this year. Great idea and great photo.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh so cute!  Chanel needs one!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh that's neat! I would have never thought of that myself thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

What a neat idea.


----------



## khinds (Jun 6, 2012)

aaahh cute


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It is so simple and make for a great photo op then BG took her's off and went running around the house with it in her mouth. So simple and costs pennies to do so it is pretty easy. Just coming up with a fun design is hard.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

those are som purdi knifty hats!!  way to go Huly! hehehe  dexter would never let me keep a hat on him lmaooo


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll have to do something like this for Odins 1st. I already know the party theme is going to be zebra safari.


----------

